# New Departure rebuild



## the2finger (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi folks anyone one in the So Cal/Los Angeles area able to rebuild a new departure hub on my '52 Panther. I'm a new   CABER and after looking at the diagrams and the tools involved don't want to try.


----------



## catfish (Jul 22, 2015)

They are not hard to rebuild. There is a thread on here that has the instructions.


----------



## catfish (Jul 22, 2015)

It's in here.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...n-Discussion-Thread&highlight=original+thread


----------



## the2finger (Jul 25, 2015)

Took it apart and I see what you mean. It's not that difficult. Now how do you replace the sprocket?


----------

